# Pain in my lady garden, milky white discharge and pressure low down



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Evening 


Can I get a bit of advice please, it's in relation to the subject line.  I'm wondering if I should ring my maternity unit.  Im just worried in case it's an infection.  


Thanks S


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds fairly normal, the milky white discharge is common in pregnancy, and the pain could be due to the position your baby is in. However, with your previous history, and the fact that you are concerned, give your emergency gp a call and they should be able to refer you to the hospital to be checked and reassured,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank for replying Emily, I ended up at the maternity unit late last night with reduced movement from lunch yesterday.  I was monitored and scanned which was great.  The baby is lying transverse now and kicking at nothing.  
Thanks again


----------

